

You browse mobile? - damir

how many of you browse HN with mobile? Or any other site? I'm realy tired of 800k+ pages with fancy graphics, want to make mobile browsing bearable. Any takers?
======
bdotdub
Do you have an iPhone? If so, try out Instapaper if you haven't. It's great;
it cuts through all that crap and gives you the content you want to read.

